# Big News from Moebius



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just had this email from Steve Iverson...

_Hey folks,

CultTVman has lots of news from Moebius, Round 2, Pegasus, and Revell.

From Moebius, we have reissues of the Aurora Wonder Woman, Superboy, and Confederate Raider. 

From Pegasus, CultTVman can report that there will new kits of the George Pal War of the Worlds Alien, the Space Ark from When Worlds Collide, the Tripod from the new War of the Worlds along with a Martian. 

From Revell, look for reissues of the Aurora Red Knight, Black Night, and the Creature from the Black Lagoon.

Round 2 will have a new 1:25 scale 1966 Batmobile, and a lot of Star Trek reissues. The K-7 Space Station will be reissued. The three ship 1:2500 Enterprise kits will be repackaged. The 1:1400 Enterprise D will also be reissued. CultTVman can also report reissues of the Batboat, Munsters Living Room (glow edition) Three Stooges, Psycho House and four Fundimensions Glo-Monsters.

There is a lot more news and a full report from the show at the CultTVman blog. I will post pictures very soon.

http://culttvman. blogspot. com/

Steve_


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Yuppers seems this is the best news awesome ain't it !!!!!!!!!!


Robert


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

WW and Superboy -- both favorites. Verrry nice.

I can't get too worked up over the raider, mostly because I never saw it when I was a kid.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

All very good THANK YOU!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd dance, but I'm afraid I'll fall and break a hip.

Let me just send out massive kudos to all concerned.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

hey does anyone have a pic of the raider???


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Frank! You have made alot of folks very happy! Wonder woman, Superboy, The Confederate Raider, Gruesome Goodies, The Pain Parlor, All new Lugosi Dracula..just to name a few...Its like 5 years worth of wonderful kits all at once!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

There was a Killer built up posted awhile back, Buzz's maybe?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

otto said:


> Thanks Frank! You have made alot of folks very happy! Wonder woman, Superboy, The Confederate Raider, Gruesome Goodies, The Pain Parlor, All new Lugosi Dracula..just to name a few...Its like 5 years worth of wonderful kits all at once!


I let out a whoop for joy here at work - People were wondering what the noise was! :freak: 

:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I know we're not supposed to speculate here, but might this mean that we'll see other DC heroes, perhaps a completely new Batman and Man of Steel? I'm keeping my fingers crossed and that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I woudnt be a bit surprized Pf ..not a bit..I guess we'll have to wait and see..


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

otto said:


> Thanks Frank! You have made alot of folks very happy! Wonder woman, Superboy, The Confederate Raider, Gruesome Goodies, The Pain Parlor, All new Lugosi Dracula..just to name a few...Its like 5 years worth of wonderful kits all at once!


All this , and a NEW Lugosi Dracula too? Boy o boy o boy!!!
Thanks Frank, Dave and all at Moebius for this wonderful news! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm just flabberghasted! FLABBERGHASTED I tells ya..I knew about the Drac for a while, I'd have been happy if that was the only figure kit for the year LOL..But with a bunch of my Grail kits...comming out..I still just cant believe it..Everything I want all at once! its sensory overload...My brain might just explode! All most forgot about the NEW chariot and Pod in scale with the Jupiter 2..What more could we ask for?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

now, the new Martian war machine - is that the one from Speilberg's movie?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Superboy kit is really well done.Good news for the Wonder Woman fans.And last but not the least,the Confederate Raider.Simply amazing.Let's hope the Apache Warrior will follow just behind.Would make a great set with the Confederate Raider.Custer against the Apache,hum?:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I was glad that Dracula is being done to go with the other monster kits...why would I be soo happy you might ask???:freak: 

IT'S MONSTER MODEL KITS AND I LOVE THEM!!!
Thanks FRANK!!!

MMM:thumbsup:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I just read on the CultTV site that 1/35 scale Pod and Chariot from Moebius were announced at the IHobby Expo... SWEET!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm sooo glad I never dropped a ton of $$$$ for a Wonder Woman!!! Plus all the other re-releases as well!!!Gonna be hard to budget my money this year!
Steve


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I know the chances are slim, but I hope Superboy has the sculpted "S" insignia on his chest and cape. I bought the Comic Scenes version when I was a teen, and I hated the way the wrinkled sticker looked on Superboy's chest.

(Of course, enterprising outfits like Cult of Personality et al could always offer recast replacement parts.)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A good point.They just have to take an original Superboy kit and the trick in done.Or resin copy of chest and cape part.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Would make a great set with the Confederate Raider.Custer against the Apache,hum?

Yep, that would be great, but you'd have to use another color scheme. Custer fought for the Union and against Sitting Bull, a Lakota or Sioux.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I agree with you guys. One or two new kits would have been wonderful news, but all these!! Oh my, no worries on how to spend my money!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I do believe Moebius wins the prize for the most _prolific_ "start-up" model kit company ever to come out of the gate. Not to mention the most _surprising!_

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Magesblood said:


> now, the new Martian war machine - is that the one from Speilberg's movie?


Yep - or should we say, the Cruise/Spielberg movie instead?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This news is just Great:thumbsup: 
Mcdee


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Could'nt have said it any better Denis AWESOME NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Robert


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Dracula, The Galactica kits and the 1/35 Pod and Chariot! Wow what a year!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

deleted


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

phrankenstign said:


> I know the chances are slim, but I hope Superboy has the sculpted "S" insignia on his chest and cape. I bought the Comic Scenes version when I was a teen, and I hated the way the wrinkled sticker looked on Superboy's chest.
> 
> (Of course, enterprising outfits like Cult of Personality et al could always offer recast replacement parts.)


Good quality modern decals look as good or better than paint... Im sure someone like TSDS etc can do it!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

woooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

GLOW THREE STOOGES!!! Woooo Hoooooo!!!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Okay, juding from the news so far, there's 12 kits from Moebius I **have** to get!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

And that little Seaview-shaped USB??? I don't need another, but I gotta have it!!! How many gigs? Hopefully at least 4!

Grand total so far with all of the iHobby news- 26 seperate kits are in my future! With multiples it comes to about 37.... so far!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> I just read on the CultTV site that 1/35 scale Pod and Chariot from Moebius were announced at the IHobby Expo... SWEET!


Yes! I really like the idea of making a planetside diorama with these, but that would take up a lot of shelf space!  Thats okay though - I will be getting at least one set of 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Okay, juding from the news so far, there's 12 kits from Moebius I **have** to get!!!
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> And that little Seaview-shaped USB??? I don't need another, but I gotta have it!!! How many gigs? Hopefully at least 4!
> ...


:woohoo: is right! So far with all the iHobby announcements I have a quick count of 56! If the 50's/60's were the Golden age of styrene, what would you call this? The Platinum age? Man am I stoked!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

We NEVER had it so good...


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

So Round 2 is reissuing the MPC Fundemensions Haunted Glow Heads? If So,That's GREAT!!! I hope they consider doing the Haunted Mansion,and Pirates of the Carribean kits too,but I can certainly wait patiently in the meantime. I'm as happy as if I had good sense!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Would love to see the changing coffin and Mummy reissued as well in the near future from MPC.:thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

This news of these kits sure blew me away. Many thanks to Frank and friends! :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

THANK YOU FRANK

*happy days are here again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rotteedad (Jul 11, 2007)

For sure will want to get the New WOTW Tripod with Martian, but we really don't know if it was a Martian do we?
LOL


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

All of these great kits being reissued is GREAT! I'll be getting a lot of them and building them with the care that they deserve this time! When you think about it all of these reissues from all of the major manufactures its also kind of sad. I think that they (the manufacturers) have discovered the value in nostalgia. They have clearly made the decision that in order to boost thier bottom line they must increase sales and nothing sells like nostalgia! Moebius is based on nostalgia and now all of the other major plastic players in the USA have opened thier eyes and are eagerly trying to catch up! All of us older builders will snap up these trying to relive our childhood modeling memories and thats a good thing. The sad part is that not that many younger people have any interest in models these days and thats a shame! Both my son and daughter (both in now their 30's) used to build kits on the kitchen table with Dad when they were young and still build from time to time. Trying to get young people into our hobby is not easy! All of these reissued kits are great but the real challenge in the future for hobby producers will be offering things that will bring younger people into our hobby. If they can't then when us baby boomers are gone so will our hobby!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

HabuHunter32 said:


> The sad part is that not that many younger people have any interest in models these days and thats a shame!


Well, to boost your spirits, today I was told by my sister-in-law that my nephew wants me to help him build his first model. He's quite in awe at my model room. At 3, he's a year younger than the Dutchess was at her first kit, but you bet I'm gonna get him one for Christmas. He loves the '66 Batman, so I think I'll start him off with the new diecast kit that's coming out soon. For the Dutchess, she wants the snap & I'm getting myself the one in the tin. It'll be a good Christmas.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not much of a Carly Simon fan, but maybe she said it best: "These ARE the good ol' days...."


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Habuhunter,I agree about how difficult it is to get youngsters to get into building models. I attribute this to the pre-built and painted toys of today. Instant gratification has replaced hands-on creativity. This is both sad,and dangerous,because it takes all of the brian exercise out of the equation,not to mention the pride and sense of accomplishment at building something with your hands and mind. This may IMO,reduce instead of increase the building skills of our future generation. Being an artist all my life,I get a lot of enjoyment,and theraputic relaxation from building things with my own 2 hands,and I remember how good it felt to show my work to my Mom (who was also an artist)and get her praises for it. Times are a changin',but I'm not sure for the better.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Well, to boost your spirits, today I was told by my sister-in-law that my nephew wants me to help him build his first model. He's quite in awe at my model room. At 3, he's a year younger than the Dutchess was at her first kit, but you bet I'm gonna get him one for Christmas. He loves the '66 Batman, so I think I'll start him off with the new diecast kit that's coming out soon. For the Dutchess, she wants the snap & I'm getting myself the one in the tin. It'll be a good Christmas.


I love hearing things like this! My granddaughter is 7 now and just loves to visit my display rooms. I have asked her if she wants to learn how and she said no I just like the pretty colors! Oh well..perhaps when she gets older! Lol!:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> Habuhunter,I agree about how difficult it is to get youngsters to get into building models. I attribute this to the pre-built and painted toys of today. Instant gratification has replaced hands-on creativity. This is both sad,and dangerous,because it takes all of the brian exercise out of the equation,not to mention the pride and sense of accomplishment at building something with your hands and mind. This may IMO,reduce instead of increase the building skills of our future generation. Being an artist all my life,I get a lot of enjoyment,and theraputic relaxation from building things with my own 2 hands,and I remember how good it felt to show my work to my Mom (who was also an artist)and get her praises for it. Times are a changin',but I'm not sure for the better.


You know I get a lot of satisfaction with model building. Creating something to be proud and knowing that you did it yourself is very theraputic for me as well! My daughter has mentioned to me several times that when she has had a tough day at work after the baby is asleep she will start building or painting a kit and it always makes her feel better! Like father..like daughter! She is now working on the Moebius Mummy that I gave her a few months back. Now that makes me feel good!:wave:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Moonman27 said:


> Habuhunter,I agree about how difficult it is to get youngsters to get into building models. I attribute this to the pre-built and painted toys of today. Instant gratification has replaced hands-on creativity. This is both sad,and dangerous,because it takes all of the brian exercise out of the equation,not to mention the pride and sense of accomplishment at building something with your hands and mind. This may IMO,reduce instead of increase the building skills of our future generation. ... Times are a changin',but I'm not sure for the better.


A fair number of "kids" these days are practicing hands-on creativity through 3-D modeling programs on computers instead of on plastic model kits. And I suspect they experience the same sense of pride and accomplishment we did with our hobbies and interests. Times _do_ indeed change - primarily due to technology.


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: The Confederate Raider is something I've wanted all my life! I wasn't able to get it as a kid and their hard to come by and expensive on Evil Bay.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I love hearing things like this! My granddaughter is 7 now and just loves to visit my display rooms. I have asked her if she wants to learn how and she said no I just like the pretty colors! Oh well..perhaps when she gets older! Lol!:thumbsup:


Glad I could help make you smile! The trick for your granddaughter is to get ehr the right kit!! With all the cool stuff announced at iHobby, there might be something.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It was a while ago, but I was pleased once to see a couple of 10 or 12-year-old boys scanning the WWII airplane kits at HiWay Hobby. You could even tell they knew what was what, and what they wanted.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

John P said:


> It was a while ago, but I was pleased once to see a couple of 10 or 12-year-old boys scanning the WWII airplane kits at HiWay Hobby. You could even tell they knew what was what, and what they wanted.


Military modeling seems to be the one part of our hobby with the potential for survival. There are a lot of military familys here in the US. I am from such a family and was in the Navy for quite a while and it was my dad (also a military man) who got me into modeling when I was a young lad. Even today when I visit military museums all of the young people attending with their familys show a real interest in all matter of military hardware. At the local hobby shop before it closed down several years ago there were alot of young knowlegable people buying military kits. The store owner said you cant go wrong with military. People of all ages buy it! When he used to stock monster and sci-fi kits he said that type of kit moves slowly and usually sells to older modelers! Us baby boomers! Go figure! Time will tell!


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

It is wonderful to know that the K-7 Space Station is on its way back... eBay speculators.. be afraid... be VERY afraid....


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Somebody said "Glow 3 Stoogies" No; The one that is Glow Is Munsters Living Room, Can always hope!!, Aurora1Craig


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

abacero said:


> It is wonderful to know that the K-7 Space Station is on its way back... eBay speculators.. be afraid... be VERY afraid....


I saw one of those original K-7's at a dealer's table at a convention a few years ago- it was MIB but boy was he proud of it...

.


----------

